# Solved: Computer not recognizing external hard drive



## JGjo

for 3-4 years, i've used my dynex external hard drive with no problems til today. the power's on, it's plugged into the usb, nothing's been altered, and my computer doesn't even recognize it. it doesn't list it at all.

all of my [shortcut] files won't load because it says it's not available and i'm afraid i've lost everything 

any suggestions? i've called dynex up for help, but they told me to head over to best buy (where i bought the hard drive) and see if they could help me out, but i thought i'd ask here before i went over there since you've all been helpful in the past.

thank you


----------



## bigbear

First off check that the usb port works by plugging something else in.
If that is ok you will have to remove the drive from the caddy and install it as a slave inside your pc and see if you can access the data,
If you can then you know its the caddy at fault


----------



## ~Candy~

Do you have another computer you can test it on?


----------



## JGjo

i think it's my usb port. i have one with 4 usbs on there and nothing is working!

thanks so much for your replies.


----------



## bigbear

Try this fix for missing usb ports by JohnWill

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## JGjo

bigbear said:


> Try this fix for missing usb ports by JohnWill
> 
> Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
> -------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
> REGEDIT4
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]
> 
> "DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
> -------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------
> 
> Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.
> 
> Unplug ALL USB devices.
> Open Device Manager.
> View, Show Hidden Devices.
> Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
> Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
> Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
> If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.
> 
> When this is done, reboot TWICE.
> 
> Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.
> 
> NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


it's working! thank you so much for that info!


----------



## bigbear

You are very welcome:up: 
But it is JohnWill you really have to thank


----------



## JohnWill

No problem, I was just too slow to post it.


----------



## JGjo

thank you, BOTH!


----------



## JohnWill

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## JGjo

JohnWill said:


> *You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


cool! thanks!


----------



## snowhite

Hi! I seem to be having the same problem with my external hd (IBM Travelstar), although the one I'm pertaining to is quite new (couple of months old, used about 3 times). You see, I have another one (Coltech) which is much older but always reliable.

I don't think "missing USB ports" is my problem because I've tried everything above, and my computer recognizes everything else. Yes, I was able to check it on both my desktop and my laptop (both macs).

I hope you can help me here. This is my first post 

Thanks!

Pia


----------



## ~Candy~

So, what you are saying is, that your USB ports recognize everything except this drive? And have you tried the drive on A DIFFERENT computer to rule out the drive being the problem?


----------



## snowhite

Yes, as I stated in my first posting: I've tried it on BOTH my laptop and desktop (both of which I've already used successfully with that external drive in the past). I've also tried it on my daughters' laptops (one a powerbook, the other a PC)--to no avail.


----------



## ~Candy~

So, just to be clear, the drive will not work on ANY computer.

If that is correct, then the drive is the problem.


----------



## Cranston_Bites

Recently downloaded a nasty file that changed my reg config. It rendered my external hard-drive indiscoverable... My hardrive contains all my personal files in the world, plus vital computer settings. Though I should probably have a backup somewhere, this migration has only been recent and I haven't gotten round to it yet. I am confident the harddrive will work for a while - I only just purchased it.

Anyway, A BIG THANKYOU to JohnWil for showing me how to recover my usb ports - I was so angry - but the 2 reboot trial fixed the problem. God Bless John Wil!

The simple instructions are posted above.

All the best,
Cranston


----------

